
New virus can repair the liver damage caused by drinking - MKais
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3622368/Have-scientists-CURE-alcoholism-New-virus-repair-liver-damage-caused-drinking.html
======
DrScump
Abstract and link to paper:

[http://www.cell.com/cell-stem-
cell/fulltext/S1934-5909(16)30...](http://www.cell.com/cell-stem-
cell/fulltext/S1934-5909\(16\)30089-3)

